# Sử dụng nicotine trong thai kỳ làm tăng nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh



## vietmom (28/7/18)

Tiếp xúc với nicotine trong thai kỳ thông qua hút thuốc lá, sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử hoặc sử dụng miếng dán nicotine làm tăng nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh.

*Đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh là gì?*
Đột tử ở trẻ em (Sudant infant death syndrome – SIDS) là tình trạng trẻ khỏe mạnh chết đột ngột trong lúc ngủ mà không có nguyên nhân. Tình trạng này thường xảy ra vào mùa đông. Đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh không thể dự đoán trước hoặc ngăn ngừa được.






_Một nghiên cứu chỉ ra rằng, tiếp xúc với nicotine trong thai kỳ thông qua hút thuốc lá, sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử hoặc sử dụng miếng dán nicotine làm tăng nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh. (Ảnh minh họa)_​
*Những trường hợp nào thường mắc phải đột tử khi ngủ ở trẻ sơ sinh?*
Hầu hết các ca tử vong xảy ra ở trẻ dưới 1 tuổi. Bé trai bị đột tử nhiều hơn bé gái. Bạn có thể hạn chế khả năng mắc bệnh cho con bạn bằng cách giảm thiểu các yếu tố nguy cơ.

*Sử dụng nicotine trong thai kỳ làm tăng nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh *
Một nghiên cứu được tiến hành bởi trường Y khoa Geisel School of Medicine, Hoa Kỳ đăng tải trên tạp chí Journal of Physiology chỉ ra rằng tiếp xúc với nicotine trong thai kỳ thông qua hút thuốc lá, sử dụng thuốc lá điện tử hoặc sử dụng miếng dán nicotine làm tăng nguy cơ đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh.

Nghiên cứu này cho thấy rằng việc sử dụng nicotine thông qua các miếng dán nicotin hoặc thuốc lá điện tử, không phải là một lựa chọn an toàn cho việc bỏ thuốc lá trong thai kỳ. Tiếp xúc với nicotin bằng bất kỳ tuyến đường nào có thể gây hại cho chức năng hô hấp của trẻ và tăng nguy cơ SIDS.

Các nhà nghiên cứu cho thấy rằng việc tiếp xúc của người mẹ với nicotine trong thai kỳ có thể ảnh hưởng đến hệ thần kinh trung ương của trẻ và làm giảm đáp ứng hô hấp của trẻ sơ sinh và gây nên tình trạng ngạt thở, đặc biệt là ở những trẻ bị thiếu hụt thụ thể serotonin và serotonin trong não. Điều này ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng tới một cơ chế sinh học được gọi là autoresuscitation để bảo vệ trẻ sơ sinh khi thiếu oxy. Thiếu autoresuscitation làm trẻ sơ sinh không thể có phản ứng đáp ứng phục hồi khi thiếu oxy trong các trường hợp rối loạn giấc ngủ, ốm nhẹ hoặc khi bị tắc nghẽn đường thở.

Tại Hoa Kỳ, trong thập kỷ qua, việc sử dụng thuốc lá ở phụ nữ mang thai đã giảm đáng kể, tuy nhiên vẫn còn khoảng trên 10% phụ nữ mang thai vẫn hút thuốc trong khi mang thai. Trong những năm gần đây, liệu pháp thay thế nicotin, chẳng hạn như miếng dán nicotin hoặc thuốc lá điện tử, đã được áp dụng cho những phụ nữ muốn bỏ hút thuốc trong khi mang thai. Tuy nhiên, các liệu pháp thay thế nicotine này vẫn không giúp trẻ sơ sinh tránh khỏi nguy cơ mắc SIDS.

Stella Lee, tác giả chính của nghiên cứu cho biết Hội chứng đột tử ở trẻ sơ sinh chưa thể tìm ra nguyên nhân cụ thể nhưng kết quả của nghiên cứu này giúp người mẹ có thể giảm yếu tố nguy cơ gây ra SIDS cho trẻ sơ sinh.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

